# Squirrel Hunting....graphic! (Warning Hunting Photo's)



## NCLeadSlinger (Sep 18, 2012)

Well first Squirrel this season, and the first with a true slingshot. and whats even better is that i made it








Took this guy in the head right behind the ear at about 25-30 feet with a .50 cal steel ball. using latex cut at 10"X1.5" tapered to 3/4"

And for the gravy....My boys were hunting with me...Yep, dad is now awesome







The second pic i took so that some of us that are new can see the internal damage that these rounds do to our Game. Hope you enjoy.


















Paul


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

now thats a kill pic(s) ! wish more would post pics like your damage pic .


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice shooting and good eats!


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Nice kill.
Band attachment looks like 'Rufus' style.
Good looking beanshooter.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Congratulations! Great shooting ... and how nice to have your boys with you. Thanks for the photos.

Cheers ,,, Charles


----------



## NCLeadSlinger (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks Guy's,

Im very blessed to have had the boys join in all of the process. They have seen it before, but never with a SS. I feel proud.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Ya I would think that taper would deliver power!


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

Great shooting buddy !!!


----------



## NCLeadSlinger (Sep 18, 2012)

Treefork
Yep this setup is a good one. Suggested to me by Nathan.

Thanks guys. I think internal damage pics would be a good addition. Not for some weird shock affect. But strictly academic.

Paul


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

wow that is some serious damage, i finally shot my first squirrel with a slingshot last weekend, rabbits, pheasants easy enough to get as long as you can shoot straight but squirrels are bloody difficult at the best of times, usually at the top of a massive tree in a huge fork or with a branch obscuring them or they are going to tree to tree at about 100mph.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Great shooting, you sure made a mess of that little guy.


----------



## NCLeadSlinger (Sep 18, 2012)

Yeah squirrels are the toughest small game IMHO. They move alot and are fast etc. 
I appreciate the posts fellas, and i really love to hunt these guys. I wish rabbit was more plentiful since i enjoy the meat alot more.
Stay tuned tomorrow, i got another one today with the boys again. Head shot at 48' man am i proud. Pics tomorrow

Paul


----------



## Hopsturgeon (Sep 2, 2012)

Paul- Well done on all counts my friend. Made your own slingshot. Used it to hunt. Killed what I consider the toughest small game there is to kill. Shared the kill and details with us. And here is the real blessing.....you introduced and cultivated a couple of new hunters in a healthy, respectful way. They are lucky to have you as a father. Thank you. Hop


----------



## NCLeadSlinger (Sep 18, 2012)

Hop,

Thank you my friend. That is high praise indeed, and non better than praise as a father. It is all that i have ever wanted to be. I have alot of love for this hobby of ours, and that is because it has brought another avenue that the kids and I can bond. As for the hunting aspect, it is right up there with Trad-bow hunting IMHO, I just love it. and the fact that I am comfortable enough to hunt the Tank Squirrels







I love it even more. Here is it more hunts, more memories and a life time of shooting. Thanks again Hop.

Paul


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Great work!! Thanks for the pics, good to see that singles set up, very inspiring. I cant wait till my son gets a little bit older, hopefully,we can create memories like these..


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

NCLeadSlinger said:


> Yeah squirrels are the toughest small game IMHO. They move alot and are fast etc.
> I appreciate the posts fellas, and i really love to hunt these guys. I wish rabbit was more plentiful since i enjoy the meat alot more.
> Stay tuned tomorrow, i got another one today with the boys again. Head shot at 48' man am i proud. Pics tomorrow
> 
> Paul


Hey NCLeadSlinger,
Just wondering what kind of squirrels these are you are hunting. Here in California we have been invaded by the Eastern Fox Squirrel, (originally brought in as pets in the early 1900's by Civil War Vets that came here to live). Fox squirrels are the largest of all the North American tree squirrels (according to wikipedia) and they look a lot like the squirrels I am seeing in your pictures with the reddish color to them. Anyway, just curious.

Also was wondering if you knew whether one species were better eating than another.


----------



## NCLeadSlinger (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey rebuplic,

These are eastern grey squirrels. And they are very close to being the same as far as eating is concerned. Head shots, will do the job all the same. 
We have fox squirrels in WV. And they are like small cats.....huge!!!

Dont eat the ground squirrels! I used to live and CA most my life, and even though are super fun to hunt...and you should for disease control. They carry bubonic plague.
Anyway as for fox squirrels....im jealous, i wish i had them here in lower NC. Good luck and happy hunting.

Paul.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

We used to have a healthy population of Fox squirrels here in Florida. Then the developers showed up and cut down the ancient Oaks and palm hammocks to make room for fairways, clubhouses and town homes.
What a waste!

Good to know there are still some out there, even if they're across the country.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks Paul. All this talk about squirrel hunting has got me practicing my accuracy on the heads of printed squirrel targets! Kind of lets you know what you're capable of in the way of "making the shot"


----------

